# Northern Weather



## Shirl (Aug 23, 2015)

We are having a spectacular thunderstorm with proper serious heavy rain. I love it


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 23, 2015)

Shirl said:


> We are having a spectacular thunderstorm with proper serious heavy rain. I love it


We had this last night up here, although it was too cloudy to see the lightning properly. It's nice and sunny today, but not too warm


----------



## Shirl (Aug 23, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> We had this last night up here, although it was too cloudy to see the lightning properly. It's nice and sunny today, but not too warm


It was really warm here. It may still be, I've had to shut the door because the floor was getting soaked


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sitting in the kitchen with the door open watching this.  Easing up now though.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2015)

Last night and right now. Was nice earlier.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 23, 2015)

Proper pissed down/stormed in leeds and sheffield yesterday, currently pissing it down again in leeds and just had thunder..


----------



## weepiper (Aug 23, 2015)

Considerably further North than yow, and it's been glorious sunshine all day. It is well hot though (about 22 degrees)


----------



## Bears (Aug 23, 2015)

It's in Lancaster too!


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2015)

weepiper said:


> ... It is well hot though (about 22 degrees)


How my Chinese mates used to laugh when I tried to explain that mid-twenties is hot where I come from.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 23, 2015)

JimW said:


> How my Chinese mates used to laugh when I tried to explain that mid-twenties is hot where I come from.


All things are relative. I start wearing shorts to work at about 13 degrees. I was out mountain biking today and seriously suffering for the heat


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2015)

weepiper said:


> All things are relative. I start wearing shorts to work at about 13 degrees. I was out mountain biking today and seriously suffering for the heat


I'm the same, get a sweat on in the high teens Celsius. Summers in Beijing I was basically crocked for three months.


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2015)

JimW said:


> How my Chinese mates used to laugh when I tried to explain that mid-twenties is hot where I come from.


I've been mocked for living at a low altitude before.  "Zero! He live at zero! Hahahahahahaaaaa!"


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 24, 2015)

It's doing it again.  Raindrops the size of water balloons and the sun is shining.  No thunder yet though.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 24, 2015)

Not a bad here today and an interesting bit of sunset reflecting in the clouds


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 25, 2015)

Apart from some unpleasantness with the sun earlier this morning, it has been nicely leaden sky and drizzle.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 25, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Apart from some unpleasantness with the sun earlier this morning, it has been nicely leaden sky and drizzle.


Drizzle here now but it's been dry with a bit of sun at times. Quite a drop in temperature though. 
I'm off up to the Solway Firth of Friday so I'm hoping for a sunny few days. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed


----------



## Shirl (Aug 25, 2015)

Bloody hell, we've got this on Monday when I get back from the weekend


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 26, 2015)

It's raining here at the moment, although fairly gentle steady rain rather than a downpour.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2015)

Monday in Hebden Bridge turned out to be not too bad after that horrendous forecast. Cloudy but nothing worse.
Got a campervan trip to Dales planned in three weeks so I'm still optimistically hoping for an Indian Summer


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Monday in Hebden Bridge turned out to be not too bad after that horrendous forecast. Cloudy but nothing worse.
> Got a campervan trip to Dales planned in three weeks so I'm still optimistically hoping for an Indian Summer


It's forecast to rain on you today Shirl - similar to Manchester.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2015)

farmerbarleymow the BBC is telling me light cloud


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2015)

Shirl said:


> farmerbarleymow the BBC is telling me light cloud



The weather app I've screengrabbed above says it will rain in the afternoon, so this morning should be fine.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The weather app I've screengrabbed above says it will rain in the afternoon, so this morning should be fine.


I'm working today so not really fussed about the weather 
It was dry though when I took the dogs out at 6.30am and seeing as the dogs dislike the rain as much as me, that was a good thing


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I'm working today so not really fussed about the weather
> It was dry though when I took the dogs out at 6.30am and seeing as the dogs dislike the rain as much as me, that was a good thing


I'm off today and the sky is switching between very leaden and sunny - it can't make up its bloody mind. I'll be surprised if we get through the day without at least a bit of rain.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't let these last few gorgeous days go by without a mention. Yesterday was especially lovely here in Hebden Bridge.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 7, 2015)

Aye truly splendid here in Chester this evening


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2015)

Been beautiful here in Leeds.

Was beautiful on Saturday before I left for the Deep South. Gradually got gloomier as I descended below the 52nd parallel, eventually leading to rain. Admittedly, it was nice on Sunday down _there _but it's been 100% spot on since getting back.

North > South

It's grim down South


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2015)

Poor kebabking will be disappointed with this.  

 
Manchester weather: Grey clouds and gloomy conditions but no rain is forecast!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Poor kebabking will be disappointed with this.
> 
> View attachment 76368
> Manchester weather: Grey clouds and gloomy conditions but no rain is forecast!


You'll not be out on your balcony this afternoon then? 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ering-manchester-office-workers-10492654.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 9, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> You'll not be out on your balcony this afternoon then?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ering-manchester-office-workers-10492654.html


I saw that article earlier - and no, it wasn't me!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 17, 2017)

It's bloody freezing here. I'm at home with the heating on and despite this place being really well insulated it's freezing. My cats are laying on the tops of the radiators.
I have to go out soon and I'm not looking forward to it 
What's the rest of the north like today?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2017)

Shirl said:


> It's bloody freezing here. I'm at home with the heating on and despite this place being really well insulated it's freezing. My cats are laying on the tops of the radiators.
> I have to go out soon and I'm not looking forward to it
> What's the rest of the north like today?



Quite warm here.  7°C.


----------

